# Buying a portable basketball hoop



## Androyed

I live in the Netherlands. It isn't the most popular sport here, but I'm really interested in basketball nonetheless. I play field hockey myself, but I really like to just shoot some hoops. It's the kind of thing that's fun, even if you can't actually play basketball. The problem is that there isn't a basketball hoop anywhere near my home. So I started looking at some outdoor basketball hoops I could buy. And it looks like there are three options:

1. A wall mount basketball hoop
2. An in-ground baskebtall hoop
3. A portable basketball hoop

I'm pretty sure I want a portable basketball hoop. The fact that you can move it anytime you want is really important for me. Especially since I don't really have a good wall for a mountable basketball hoop. The advantage of a wall mount basketball hoop is that the backboard doesn't move when you throw a basketball against it, and that it's totally vertical. With a portable basketball hoop it does move. But I guess I just have to live with that.

Whenever I buy something, I always do a lot of research on the internet. This usually means asking people who really have the knowledge. And what better place is there than a basketball forum? So I have a few questions:

- What should I be looking for when buying a basketball hoop? For example, it seems that glass > acrylic > polycarbonate when it comes to the backboard. Are there other things I should know about?
- Does it really pays off to buy a 2000 dollar basketball hoop? Not that I'm going to do that. My price range is probably between 200 and 500 dollar, but I'm wondering if it really pays off considering it's an outdoor basketball hoop I'm looking for.
- Does a breakaway-rim also mean that you can dunk? Not actually hang on the rim (I don't think you can do that with any portable basketball hoop without the danger of bending the pole permanently), but just a dunk. 
- It looks like Lifetime and Spalding are the two biggest brands. Is there any other brand I should know about when it comes to portable basketball hoops?
- I said I preferred a portable basketball hoop, but are there any advantages of buying an in-ground basketball hoop? I really don't want a wall mount basketball hoop, but if you all say that I defenitely have to get an in-ground hoop, I might consider it.

So that's about it. Thanks a lot in advance! I hope some of you can answer my questions!

Greetings from the Netherlands,
Androyed

P.S.: Sorry for my poor English!


----------



## Dornado

Androyed - 

I think you hit the nail on the head regarding the problems with portable hoops - they typically move a lot and don't offer much in the way of stability that a wall-mounted hoop or an in-ground hoop will provide. I've seen some pretty terrible portable hoops where the backboard shakes any time you shoot a bank shot, which is not good.

I can't tell you too much about the specific brands... in the States you usually have a playground with a hoop on it (in ground) or, commonly, a garage with a wall-mounted hoop over a paved driveway. If you are going the wall-mounted route it really only makes sense if you've got a big enough flat surface around it so that you can dribble/play, even if its just you doing the shooting.

Good luck... I think you should lobby the local authorities and have a basketball hoop put up in a neighborhood park... it is one of the few sports where all you need is one person and a ball to have fun.


edit to add: The break away rims have springs in them... when you dunk or hang on the rim it will have a little give to it so that the rim doesn't get pulled off of the backboard as easily. This is only important if you plan on having an adjustable hoop low enough to dunk on, or are tall enough to dunk on a 10 foot hoop.


----------



## Androyed

Thanks a lot for the quick response!




Dornado said:


> Androyed -
> 
> I think you hit the nail on the head regarding the problems with portable hoops - they typically move a lot and don't offer much in the way of stability that a wall-mounted hoop or an in-ground hoop will provide. I've seen some pretty terrible portable hoops where the backboard shakes any time you shoot a bank shot, which is not good.


Yeah, I saw a couple of videos of portable basketball systems, and they all moved when shooting a bank shot. The more expensive a portable hoop is, the less it moves. Buy an in-ground, and you don't have to deal with that anymore.

The problem is my backyard. It's pretty big, I can't complain. But it's mostly grass. There are some stone tiles, but it's nothing like most playgrounds. A wall-mounted hoop isn't going to work. An in-ground might work, but where do I put it so that it isn't in the way? It seems like it's pretty permanent. I don't know if you know anything about that, but how permanent is an in-ground hoop?



> I can't tell you too much about the specific brands... in the States you usually have a playground with a hoop on it (in ground) or, commonly, a garage with a wall-mounted hoop over a paved driveway. If you are going the wall-mounted route it really only makes sense if you've got a big enough flat surface around it so that you can dribble/play, even if its just you doing the shooting.


The thing is that in the Netherlands, basketball isn't nearly as big as it is in the States. Most kids play football (= soccer) or field hockey. Our heroes are Lionel Messi and Christiano Ronaldo, not LeBron James and Kobe Bryant. Sure, we play basketball sometimes in P.E., and most cities have one or two basketball hoops, but I live out of town. Instead of a basketball hoop, we have a pretty big grass field with two soccer goals. 



> Good luck... I think you should lobby the local authorities and have a basketball hoop put up in a neighborhood park... it is one of the few sports where all you need is one person and a ball to have fun.
> 
> 
> edit to add: The break away rims have springs in them... when you dunk or hang on the rim it will have a little give to it so that the rim doesn't get pulled off of the backboard as easily. This is only important if you plan on having an adjustable hoop low enough to dunk on, or are tall enough to dunk on a 10 foot hoop.


I'm around 6'2". I don't want to hang on the rim, but I also don't want it to break when I do a 360 slam dunk . Anyway, a breakaway rim seems to be the better choice.


----------



## ohiohammer

While portable hoops do have their weaknesses (stability) they do have some great advantages with their mobility. Yes, Lifetime and Spalding appear to be the two big names in this industry. I would look for a hoop that has bolted on steel attachments on the sides of the backboards which can increase the backboard durability. Here is a site that lists some portable hoops to look into. Good luck!


----------



## jesse james

ohiohammer said:


> While portable hoops do have their weaknesses (stability) they do have some great advantages with their mobility. Yes, Lifetime and Spalding appear to be the two big names in this industry. I would look for a hoop that has bolted on steel attachments on the sides of the backboards which can increase the backboard durability. Here is a site that lists some portable hoops to look into. Good luck!


Portable basketball hoop are great for the kids who are trying to have some fun in their free time in their free space or garage.And not just for kids they can be used by adults too who don't have time to go to a proper basketball coart. Portable basketball hoops comes in different sizes shapes and prices.You just have to get one according to your space and budget.If your are new or just trying to kill some time with this sport then you should go for a cheap one otherwise you can buy an expensive hoop which more durable and which goes with your style.


----------



## eddie47

Most of the information provided on this thread is either outdated or those portable basketball hoops aren't available anymore in the market. It is the time of evolution and games' equipments are being upgraded drastically. Finding the best portable basketball hoop is quite easy if you know the game and hoop's features.


----------



## KateB20

hi all! Where to buy a portable hoop?


----------



## GarySmith

Well! a portable basketball hoop is a perfect choice. Because we keep the moving from one place to another so you must consider durability while buying a hoop. You can go with a metal hoop.


----------



## Stephen Locker

Don't worry Androyed your English is fine!

A portable basketball hoop is the best option for you, Especially for a driveway. 
There are lots of advantages of the portable hoop. I agree with you.


----------



## JohnAlvarado

Check this detailed of best portable basketball hoop to find out the best one for you. It seems you are lacking some information while buying.


----------

